# Solved: Belkin Router flashing Orange light. (Modem)



## Staticstriker (Jul 17, 2009)

Product model: F5D8236 Version 3.00
Just got Road Runner installed today. The guy used my old AT&T modem Electrical cord/adapter to power the Surfboard new modem is that all good? Or is he suppose to provide me a new one?

I am trying to connect my Modem to the my wireless Belkin Router but whenever I try to, the Belkin router flashes a orange light for Modem.... I tried running the Setup CD but I cannot get past the Username and Password. RoadRunner did not provide me with it.

I tried resetting the router and modem but that will not work. The internet works great when it is plugged in from Modem to Desktop, but it will not 
through the Router. Can anyone help?

EDIT: Sorry. I just found out that the Modem that Road Runner gave me (Motorola) was Wireless.. Does this mean I don't need a router? This is what I have but without the antenna on it: http://www.roadrunneroffers.com/popup/pop_wireless_modem_info/ 
When I use my laptop to find my network, it shows up but when I connect to it, it does not connect to the internet..


----------



## Staticstriker (Jul 17, 2009)

^Bump.. ^

Please. I really need a solution


----------



## henkes (Jun 9, 2002)

Hi Staticstriker.
Looks to me you don't need the router.
You have to set up the wireless to work with your laptop i.e setup SSID and a password and use a security setup,make sure you set up your laptop the same and I am sure it will work for you.

Henkes


----------



## Staticstriker (Jul 17, 2009)

That doesn't work. I just edited my post and said that the Modem is not wireless.. Searched on google and found that I had to "Clone" My MAC address, anyone know how to do this?


SOLVED! Turns out I had to Clone my MAC address.. Thank you everyone.
Henkes - Thank you for your reply.


----------



## henkes (Jun 9, 2002)

OK different story,have you setup your modem for modem only.
Then you set up the router.

Henkes


----------

